# Orchid Mantids - Bad news and good news



## Cindy (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad news is, the ooth that my friend found for me has hatched and the nymphs escaped!

Good news is that they all escaped into his garden and I would still have a chance to keep some in the near future. :lol: 

I read today that orchid mantids would eat banana...that's great for me because no fruit fly appeared with the banana peel and freshly cut tomato as bait.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Bad news is, the ooth that my friend found for me has hatched and the nymphs escaped!Good news is that they all escaped into his garden and I would still have a chance to keep some in the near future. :lol:
> 
> I read today that orchid mantids would eat banana...that's great for me because no fruit fly appeared with the banana peel and freshly cut tomato as bait.


they do eat banana, but not as main food, only for a sugar boost.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Bad news is, the ooth that my friend found for me has hatched and the nymphs escaped!Good news is that they all escaped into his garden and I would still have a chance to keep some in the near future. :lol:
> 
> I read today that orchid mantids would eat banana...that's great for me because no fruit fly appeared with the banana peel and freshly cut tomato as bait.


where do u live?


----------



## ismart (Jul 11, 2008)

The only way the orchid nymphs will be attracked to the fruit is if they see other insects feeding off the rotting fruit. They are not going to go out of there way to a nibble on a banana peel or a tomato.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 11, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Bad news is, the ooth that my friend found for me has hatched and the nymphs escaped!Good news is that they all escaped into his garden and I would still have a chance to keep some in the near future. :lol:
> 
> I read today that orchid mantids would eat banana...that's great for me because no fruit fly appeared with the banana peel and freshly cut tomato as bait.


OH MY GOD


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2008)

:blink: You got all the luck in your town, don't you?


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2008)

Mantids do not eat banana. Just because someone put some banana up to their mouth and they ate it does not mean they should eat it. Mantids eat other insects.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 11, 2008)

Wait, the orchid mantids escaped into your garden?! Where do you live?!


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 11, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Wait, the orchid mantids escaped into your garden?! Where do you live?!


Search and rescue party in Cindy's friends garden


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2008)

theres theres the rule: you may keep what you find


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Wait, the orchid mantids escaped into your garden?! Where do you live?!


Cindy lives in Singapore.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 11, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Cindy lives in Singapore.


Oh. Lol, ok. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha, I was about to say. If Cindy lives in the US, the USDA would come and jack her money and mantises.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Haha, I was about to say. If Cindy lives in the US, the USDA would come and jack her money and mantises.


lol! :lol: USDA Doesn't want any of us (Americans) to have any fun. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Wish I was as lucky as you :blink: , no more orchid ooths or mantids here  ...


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Wish I was as lucky as you :blink: , no more orchid ooths or mantids here  ...


Your in Malaysia right? Orchid mantids are native there.


----------



## Cindy (Jul 11, 2008)

Yup, Singapore. It is an island at the most southern part of the Malaysia Peninsula. We are not visible on a world map! :lol: 

Our weather is similar to Johor Bahru and most parts of Malaysia. Typical lowland condition and 80% of the people here stay in highrise apartments. I am fortunate to live near to one of the remaining hills in Singapore (the rest of the smaller ones being flattened for development since a long time ago). It could also be because I grow carnivorous plants at my balcony. They attract the insects, which in turn attract the mantids. I do get sun birds visiting frequently too.  

My friend (my ex-student) lives on landed property. His family is keen in growing orchids and he, in carnivorous plants. Mantids are found in his garden all the time but I only got to know recently when we started talking about the Tropidomantis female which flew into my place.

USDA... You mean you guys are not allowed to keep orchid mantids? It sounds like a stupid question but I am asking because several of you post the pics of your orchid mantids on this board. Aren't you afraid to be found out or someone will squeal on you?


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> USDA... You mean you guys are not allowed to keep orchid mantids? It sounds like a stupid question but I am asking because several of you post the pics of your orchid mantids on this board. Aren't you afraid to be found out or someone will squeal on you?


No, we are allowed, except for the state of Florida anyway...and I think there was somewhere else...otherwise we may keep exotic mantids. However, we are not allowed to release the mantids into the wild...there would be a few angry USDA members lol


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Our weather is similar to Johor Bahru and most parts of Malaysia. Typical lowland condition and 80% of the people here stay in highrise apartments. I am fortunate to live near to one of the remaining hills in Singapore (the rest of the smaller ones being flattened for development since a long time ago).


Very fortunate for you Cindy!! A friend of mine bought a condo for a million Sing dollar (1 USD = 1.35 sing dollar), hill lot cost a bomb!!

Back to mantis, banana and fruits (limes, lemon, papaya, etc) will attract fruit flies and other insects so your escape baby orchid mantis may have a chance to capture some wild insects.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 14, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Wish I was as lucky as you :blink: , no more orchid ooths or mantids here  ...


Erm...........no more orchid ooths or mantis in Malaysia?? Orchid mantis is native to Malaysia, go down to Johor Bahru, there is an orchid garden (if you are lucky you can find some orchd mantis there). If not just get a few friends , some parang (machete) and hire some orang asli (indigineous) into Taman Negara and try your luck!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 14, 2008)

And send some oothecae to the North Americans.  

edited: oh dear, I hate making typos.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> And sent some oothecae to the North Americans.


Yes, please! :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 15, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Yes, please! :lol:


Maybe!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Maybe!


and europe!!!!! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> and europe!!!!! :lol:


There are a lot in Britain. You can get a Brit to send you some.


----------

